
The Importance of the Side Project - kirubakaran
http://www.ekinoderm.com/wordpress/2008/09/the-importance-of-the-side-project/
======
gasull
_your company/university might own your project. You need to carefully examine
any contracts/papers you signed when you took your job and look for any
restrictions on intellectual property ownership_

A solution for this is to start a project under a pseudonym and never reveal
your identity. Some projects, like I2P or mlDonkey, have pseudonymous
contributors.

~~~
eru
Add Tor for maximum effect.

